# We have Egg Donation Match but things not great with DP



## Loopylou41 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi

I hope you don't mind me posting.  I am having real problems thinking at the moment.  I have been with DP for nearly 9 years, we have a lovely DD of 6YO and are very lucky.  We have had our ups and downs and been to counselling in the past which saved our relationship and things were good for a few years.  Recently though things have gone down hill and I think it is stress around us.  My Nan died last year, I am not talking to my dad (long story), DP is job hunting as not happy in current job and our DD has lots of medical appointments due to her being deaf and having a few other minor medical problems.  We had the phone call from the clinic they have a match, which we are happy with but we have recently had a big arguament where we both said things we regret.  He still wants to do egg donation for me (not himself as he feels happy with just our DD) but I am thinking should we?  Shouldn't we be blissfully happy at the moment to do this?  After all a baby (if we were lucky enough for it to work) puts a lot of extra pressure on a relationship and that was one of the main reasons we ended up in counselling last time.  I a worried it will be the breaking point of us and then it means our DD grows up without Daddy living with her if we split up.  That would break her heart, she adores him and he is a great dad.  Any advice?  Is this normal to feel stressed and not be getting on at this time or is it a sign we shouldn't go down this path?  I am so frightened of cancelling and regretting this for the rest of my life.  Thanks ladies.  the appointment is Friday where we need to sign all the forms and I presume pay for the treatment.  xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I would suggest that you consult the counsellor at the clinic or elsewhere before you progress further as you have identified what may happen to your relationship, and yu need all the strength you can get when doing a cycle. i declined the first egg donor offered to me at CRM and was offered another one fairly rapidly- I declined on characteristics and age of the donor as she was 35 and they wanted her to cycle before she was too old to be on the books.
Good Luck


----------



## Loopylou41 (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks for taking the time to reply to my post.  We have done a lot of talking and we have postponed treatment with a view to speaking to a Counsellor ASAP.  CRM have been extremely helpful and understanding of our situation.  I know they will find a match for the donor as she was a great match and anyone would be pleased to have her donate eggs.  We have taken a chance on not getting such a great match but as you have said, if in the end we aren't happy with the future match we can decline.  Thanks and I wish you luck on your journey.  x


----------

